# errore modprobe nvidia

## logan.x

Ho installato XFree e con i driver nv (possiedo una Geforce FX 5900) funziona tutto. Seguendo la guida ho eseguito

```
emerge nvidia-glx

emerge nvidia-kernel

modprobe nvidia
```

e quest'ultimo comando restituisce

```
/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.o: /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.o: unresolved symbol preempt_schedule

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.o:

Hint: You are trying to load a module without a GPL compatible license

   and it has unresolved symbols. Contact the module supplier for

   assistance, only they can help you.

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.o: insmod nvidia failed
```

Se provo a lanciare startx con i driver nvidia chiaramente non parte mentre con i driver nv funziona ma quando chiudo X, il log riporta

```
Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(EE) [GLX]: Failed to add GLX extension (NVIDIA XFree86 driver not found)
```

Come fare per mettere a posto?

Grazie e saluti a tutti

----------

## codadilupo

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Ho installato XFree e con i driver nv (possiedo una Geforce FX 5900) funziona tutto. Seguendo la guida ho eseguito
> 
> ```
> emerge nvidia-glx
> 
> ...

 

ho lo stesso problema... io ho appena preso una GeForce FX 5200.

Non ho mica capito perché succeda, ma, visto che il 3d non m'e' servito, fino ad ora, non ho mai cercato nemmeno una soluzione  :Wink: 

P.S.: andando un po' OT, qualcuno ha provato ad usare i moduli nforce-audio e nforce-net ? plspi mi riporta tutti i chipset nforce, ma se metto i moduli in modules.autoload, puntualmente falliscono.

Coda

----------

## MonsterMord

Hai provato a fare a mano e lasciare perdere gli ebuild?

Vai nel sito della nvidia e scaricati l'ultimo drievr disponibile, 1.0-5336

da root basta lanciare lo script:

# sh NVIDIA-*5336*

poi segui le istruzioni.

----------

## logan.x

Grazie per l'info.

Mi consigli di rimuovere quanto fatto prima, cioe'

```
emerge unmerge nvidia-glx

emerge unmerge nvidia-kernel
```

??

----------

## MonsterMord

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi consigli di rimuovere quanto fatto prima

 

Si perchè così informi emerge che non stai utilizzando i pacchetti e non cercherà di aggiornarteli.

Poi quando reinstalli il driver o li aggiorni lo script cancellerà automaticamente le vecchie versioni. E' fatto bene, non c'è bisogno di scomodare emerge.

Se avrai problemi in fase di compilazione dei driver posta il messaggio che avrai in /var/log/*nvidia*, così magari cerchiamo di circoscrivere il problema.

P.S.: emerge che versione ti ha installato? Non l'ultima vero?

----------

## logan.x

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Poi quando reinstalli il driver o li aggiorni lo script cancellerà automaticamente le vecchie versioni. E' fatto bene, non c'è bisogno di scomodare emerge.

 

Una cosa non ho capito: quando installo dei moduli aggiuntivi (es: sk video, sk audio, ecc...) devo aggiungerli in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x, ma poi se ricompilo il kernel devo ricompilare tutti gli altri eventuali moduli?

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Se avrai problemi in fase di compilazione dei driver posta il messaggio che avrai in /var/log/*nvidia*, così magari cerchiamo di circoscrivere il problema.

 

Ok, non manchero'

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> P.S.: emerge che versione ti ha installato? Non l'ultima vero?

 

Esatto, ha installato la versione 1.0-4496. Direi che sono abbastanza obsoleto...

----------

## MonsterMord

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una cosa non ho capito: quando installo dei moduli aggiuntivi (es: sk video, sk audio, ecc...) devo aggiungerli in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x, ma poi se ricompilo il kernel devo ricompilare tutti gli altri eventuali moduli?
> 
> 

 

Quando ricompili il kernel (o lo aggiorni o cambi il config) devi ricompilare tutti i driver esterni che hai aggiunto. Nel caso specifico anche se cambi una virgola nel "make menuconfig" devi reinstallare i driver della nvidia.

Questo perchè i driver si devono interfacciare con il nuovo kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *MonsterMord wrote:*   P.S.: emerge che versione ti ha installato? Non l'ultima vero? 
> 
> Esatto, ha installato la versione 1.0-4496. Direi che sono abbastanza obsoleto...

 

Se ti trovi meglio con emerge ed il problema è effettivamente la versione dei driver (cosa che spero per te) puoi forzare emerge ad usare la versione più recente. Nelle guide di USE ed EMERGE è spiegato come.

----------

## koma

io per il kernel 2.6 ho risolto facendo 

```
modules-update
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## logan.x

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

>  *logan.x wrote:*   
> 
> Mi consigli di rimuovere quanto fatto prima 
> 
> Si perchè così informi emerge che non stai utilizzando i pacchetti e non cercherà di aggiornarteli.
> ...

 

Ok, ho fatto l'unmerge di nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx.

(Gia' che c'ero l'ho fatto anche per emu10k, non veniva caricato all'avvio anche se presente in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4. Era abilitato anche il supporto per SBLive nel kernel).

Poi da root ho avviato la procedura di installazione del nuovo driver.

La procedura fallisce.

Ho provato a dare un occhio al log ma non ho capito se manca qualcosa al kernel oppure manca un add-on.

Ecco il log.

```
nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'

creation time: Tue Jun  1 18:58:22 2004

option status:

  license pre-accepted    : false

  update                  : false

  force update            : false

  expert                  : false

  uninstall               : false

  driver info             : false

  no precompiled interface: false

  no ncurses color        : false

  query latest driver ver : false

  OpenGL header files     : false

  no questions            : false

  silent                  : false

  XFree86 install prefix  : /usr/X11R6

  OpenGL install prefix   : /usr

  Installer install prefix: /usr

  kernel source path      : (not specified)

  kernel install path     : (not specified)

  proc mount point        : /proc

  ui                      : (not specified)

  tmpdir                  : /tmp

  ftp site                : ftp://download.nvidia.com

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface

-> License accepted.

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li

   ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f

   rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: No)

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means

   that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.

-> Kernel source path: '/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build'

-> Performing cc_version_check with CC="gcc".

-> Cleaning kernel module build directory.

   executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make clean'...

   rm -f nv.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o  nv-linux.o nv_compiler.h *

   .d NVdriver nvidia.o

-> Building kernel module:

   executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make module SYSSRC=/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r

   1/build'...

   echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > nv_compiler.h

   gcc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -W

   parentheses -Wpointer-arith  -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DM

   ODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__K

   ERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=

   5336  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -DREMAP_PAGE

   _RANGE_4  -I. -I/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build/include -Wno-cast-qual -

   Wno-error nv.c

   gcc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -W

   parentheses -Wpointer-arith  -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DM

   ODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__K

   ERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=

   5336  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -DREMAP_PAGE

   _RANGE_4  -I. -I/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build/include -Wno-cast-qual -

   Wno-error os-agp.c

   gcc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -W

   parentheses -Wpointer-arith  -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DM

   ODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__K

   ERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=

   5336  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -DREMAP_PAGE

   _RANGE_4  -I. -I/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build/include -Wno-cast-qual -

   Wno-error os-interface.c

   gcc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -W

   parentheses -Wpointer-arith  -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DM

   ODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__K

   ERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=

   5336  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -DREMAP_PAGE

   _RANGE_4  -I. -I/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build/include -Wno-cast-qual -

   Wno-error os-registry.c

   ld -r -o nv-linux.o nv.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o 

   ld -r -o nvidia.o nv-linux.o nv-kernel.o

-> done.

-> Kernel module compilation complete.

ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.o'.  This is most likely

       because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.

       Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your

       kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the

       'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct kernel source

       files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the

       '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.

-> Kernel module load error: ./usr/src/nv/nvidia.o: ./usr/src/nv/nvidia.o:

   unresolved symbol preempt_schedule

   ./usr/src/nv/nvidia.o: 

   Hint: You are trying to load a module without a GPL compatible license

   and it has unresolved symbols.  Contact the module supplier for

   assistance, only they can help you.

ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file

       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions

       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux

       driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
```

----------

## MonsterMord

 *Quote:*   

> Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel

 

In /usr/src/linux hai i sorgenti del kernel?

Hai proprio quelli del TUO kernel (quello che stai utilizzando ora in run time, (uname -a))?

Hai linkato bene i sorgenti?

```

# ln -s /usr/src/linux-TUAVERSIONE /usr/src/linux

```

E' strano perchè il driver lo "compila" bene ma non riesce a linkarlo al tuo kernel.

Compila tra virgolette perchè stiamo sempre parlando di moduli binari   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## logan.x

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In /usr/src/linux hai i sorgenti del kernel?
> 
> Hai proprio quelli del TUO kernel (quello che stai utilizzando ora in run time, (uname -a))?
> ...

 

Forse e' meglio che do un po' di spiegazioni su cosa ho fatto fin'ora.

Innanzitutto sono nuovo di linux, quindi scusa la mia ignoranza in materia e le eventuali cag@te che ho fatto.

1) Seguendo il manuale, dopo aver emerso gentoo-sources ho verificato l'esistenza del link:

```
# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 Oct 13 11:04 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.4.25
```

2) Dopo aver compilato il kernel ho eseguito (sempre da manuale):

```
# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.25

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.25

# cp .config /boot/config-2.4.25
```

3) Prima di Gentoo, sul mio pc c'era win98 e win2k e usavo il dual boot di win2k. Essendo inesperto di linux non ho voluto installare lilo nell'mbr, in modo da poter tornare facilmente indietro in caso di installazione fallimentare. Ho quindi dedicato 512Mb x swap e 5Gb per il resto del filesystem (ext2).

Quest'ultima partizione corrisponde a /dev/hda10 e percio' ho configurato lilo nel seguente modo:

```
boot=/dev/hda10

prompt

delay=50

default=gentoo

vga=788

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.25

   label=gentoo

   read-only

   root=/dev/hda10

other=/dev/hda1

   label=windows
```

Dopo aver lanciato lilo ho eseguito

```
# dd if=/dev/hda10 of=bootsect.lnx bs=512 count=1
```

e copiato tale file in c:\, ho poi modificato il bootloader di win2k per poter avviare linux. Ho riavviato il pc e linux e' partito alla meraviglia.

Fatto cio' ho installato XFree e poi ho provato ad aggiungere qualcosa al kernel e installare i driver della scheda video e qui mi sono piantato.

In /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 ho inserito nvidia.o ma quando eseguo modules-update da gli errori di cui sopra.

Ogni volta che ricompilavo il kernel eseguivo le istruzioni al passo 2 e rilanciavo lilo.

Sbaglio qualcosa?

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Compila tra virgolette perchè stiamo sempre parlando di moduli binari   .

 

Scusa ancora, ma non ho capito, da root avrei dovuto eseguire

```
"sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run"
```

----------

## MonsterMord

Sembra vada tutto bene a parte...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 ho inserito nvidia.o
> 
> 

 

quì metti solo il nome del modulo senza l'estensione, nvidia

Come mai hai la cartella /usr/src/linux-2.4.25 e non

/usr/src/linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r1 come indicato nel Makefile?

Posta un "ls -l" della cartella /usr/src/. 

"sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run" questo va benissimo.

----------

## logan.x

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Sembra vada tutto bene a parte...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 ho inserito nvidia.o
> ...

 

Scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere nel post, in realta' e' corretto.

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come mai hai la cartella /usr/src/linux-2.4.25 e non
> 
> /usr/src/linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r1 come indicato nel Makefile?
> ...

 

Guardero' stasera e cerchero' di mettere a posto

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run" questo va benissimo.

 

Ok, riprovero' e faro' sapere.

Ultima domanda: ma le virgolette quando metterle e quando no?

----------

## MonsterMord

Le virgolette non le devi scrivere, le ho usate per separate il nome del comando dal resto della frase.

con "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run" intendo che devi scrivere

```
sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run
```

senza virgolette, trovo più comode le virgolette piuttosto che i tag del forum ma non volevo fare confusiuone  :Sad: 

Per informazione, le virgolette le devi usare per unire più parole come un singolo argomento, esempio:

```

echo "con le virgolette ho un unico argomento"

echo ora ho quattro argomenti

```

----------

## logan.x

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come mai hai la cartella /usr/src/linux-2.4.25 e non
> 
> /usr/src/linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r1 come indicato nel Makefile?
> ...

 

Era corretto anche il link, ho guardato male   :Embarassed: 

```

# ls -l /usr/src/linux 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 May 13 11:04 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r1
```

Non so cos'altro provare.

Sicuramente devo aver sbagliato qualcosa.

Durante la prima installazione (quella che sto usando e' la seconda) ho saltato qualche passo per la fretta di procedere ma quando ho lanciato l'emersione dei driver nvidia e del glx, al momento di eseguire l'update dei moduli non ha dato problemi.

Che pa%%e!!!!! Quasi quasi zappo tutto e ricomincio da capo   :Crying or Very sad: 

D'altronde come si dice: non c'e' 2 senza 3.

Per vedere invece se i dischi usano ATA100, se AGP e' a 4X, se i vari BUS sono impostati al massimo, quale file di log devo vedere? Devo andare in /var/... e cercare?

Nel config del kernel ho gia' abilitato il southbridge (o e' il northbridge, non ricordo) della mia modo: AMD761.

----------

## MonsterMord

Se vuoi rifare tutto da capo non te lo impedirò, ma con Linux non funziona così. Ti basta rifare da capo la compilazione del kernel. Oltretutto ora c'è il linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r2.

Aggiorna il sorgente e modifica il link

```

emerge sync

emerge -uD world

rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r2 /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper

make menuconfig #seleziona il vecchio config in boot/config-2.4.25

make dep

make bzImage

make modules

make modules_install

make install

dd if=/dev/hda10 of=bootsect.lnx bs=512 count=1

cp bootsect.lnx TUAPARTIZIONEWIN

reboot

sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run

```

Sono andato a memoria, quindi controlla bene le righe che ti ho scritto, non mi assumo responsabilità   :Shocked: 

Per tutto il resto

```
dmesg
```

 ti da tutte le informazioni che vuoi:

```

dmesg | less

gmesg | grep ATA

gmesg | grep DMA

gmesg | grep ILTESOCHECERCHI

```

Un altro file utile da consultare è:

```

less /var/log/messages"

```

Per l'AGP controlla anche l'output di X:

```

less /var/log/Xqualchecosachenonricordobene.log

```

In tutto fanno 50   :Wink: 

----------

## logan.x

Facciamo cifra tonda: 100!

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> ...basta rifare da capo la compilazione del kernel. Oltretutto ora c'è il linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r2.
> 
> Aggiorna il sorgente
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il primo emerge scarica da internet i file necessari mentre il secondo aggiorna il sistema (anche questo ha bisogno di internet??).

Nel caso in cui non potessi collegare il pc a internet potrei scaricare i sorgenti a manina? In questo caso devo scaricare l'ultimo snapshot e poi untararlo in /usr, e poi eseguire "emerge -uD world", giusto?

La sezione "Portage e software" del manuale non riporta (io non la trovo) come aggiornare i sorgenti senza collegarsi a internet.

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make install
> ```
> ...

 

Questo comando non l'ho eseguito. Mi sono fermato al passo prima.

Spero che il problema non sia questo.

non finiro' mai di ringraziarti per la pazienza, ma i 100 spero bastino   :Wink: 

Ciao.

----------

## MonsterMord

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Facciamo cifra tonda: 100!
> 
> 

 

Allora per questa cifra mi devo impegnare di più  :Razz: 

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il primo emerge scarica da internet i file necessari mentre il secondo aggiorna il sistema (anche questo ha bisogno di internet??).

 

Si perchè devi prelevare i sorgenti compressi degli aggiornamenti.

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Nel caso in cui non potessi collegare il pc a internet potrei scaricare i sorgenti a manina? In questo caso devo scaricare l'ultimo snapshot e poi untararlo in /usr, e poi eseguire "emerge -uD world", giusto?
> 
> La sezione "Portage e software" del manuale non riporta (io non la trovo) come aggiornare i sorgenti senza collegarsi a internet.

 

Prelevare lo snapshot equivale a fare un 

```
emerge sync
```

 ma ti resta il problema di come fare ad avere i sorgenti compressi, quelli che scaricheresti con l'opzione fetch (-f) 

```
emerge -fuD world
```

.

In definitiva, se non hai accesso alla rete lascia stare le prime due righe e tienti il linux-2-4-25-gentoo-r1.

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *MonsterMord wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, il "make install" esegue la copia dei file del kernel che tu facevi a mano e lancia lilo, è più comodo, ma si vive anche senza.

----------

## logan.x

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicuramente devo aver sbagliato qualcosa.
> 
> Durante la prima installazione (quella che sto usando e' la seconda) ho saltato qualche passo per la fretta di procedere ma quando ho lanciato l'emersione dei driver nvidia e del glx, al momento di eseguire l'update dei moduli non ha dato problemi.
> ...

 

Ok, non mi do per vinto.

Sono sicuro che le cause dei miei errori possono essere 2.

1) Una FLAG nella variabile USE di make.conf che dia fastidio?

Il fatto che il msg di errore riporti che non ho la licenza GLX mi fa pensare un po'... GLX c'entra con GLIDE e/o OPENGL ???

Lo chiedo perche' tra le flag di USE ho tolto il supporto per 3dfx, avendo nVidia (nella prima installazione, quella senza problemi, la variabile USE era vuota), quindi non vorrei che il problema fosse questo oppure un'altra flag. Ogni emerge (a meno che non si usino i packages) utilizza le flag impostate in USE, giusto?

2) Un parametro del file .config della configurazione del kernel?

Che abbia tolto o aggiunto un parametro che dia fastidio?

Come faccio a impostare il .config con i valori di default? Sul liveCD non l'ho trovato.

Sono piu' propenso per la prima ipotesi. Cosa ne pensate?

Forse sarebbe meglio che postassi tutte le flag che ho impostato...

Comunque sia, se fosse una flag "sbagliata" cosa consigliate? Unmergere XFREE e KDE, resettare USE, vedere se compila i driver nVidia e emergere nuovamente XFREE e KDE? Ricompilare i driver senza flag non servirebbe a nulla perche' mancherebbero delle "dipendenze" (credo).

Saluti.

Faro' un po' di prove sett.prox.

Lunedi' ho un esame e se voglio passare e' meglio che cominci a studiare   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bye.

----------

## MonsterMord

Prova invece ad installare:

```

emerge modutils

emerge module-init-tools

```

----------

## cagnaluia

riesumo questo topic.. ho un errore uguale anch io...

non riesco ad installare i driver nvidia dall installer proprietario

```

   In file included from include/linux/dmapool.h:14,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:522,

                    from /tmp/selfgz22121/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1/usr/sr

   c/nv/nv-linux.h:71,

                    from /tmp/selfgz22121/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1/usr/sr

   c/nv/os-interface.c:26:

   include/asm/io.h: In function `check_signature':

   include/asm/io.h:258: warning: wrong type argument to increment

   In file included from /tmp/selfgz22121/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1/usr/sr

   c/nv/os-interface.c:26:

   /tmp/selfgz22121/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:677:2:

   warning: #warning "conftest.sh failed, assuming remap_page_range(4)!"

   /tmp/selfgz22121/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c: I

   n function `os_set_mlock_capability':

   /tmp/selfgz22121/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c:13

   75: error: structure has no member named `rlim'

   make[4]: *** [/tmp/selfgz22121/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-

   interface.o] Error 1

   make[3]: *** [_module_/tmp/selfgz22121/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1/usr/sr

   c/nv] Error 2

   make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

   NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

   nvidia.ko failed to build!

   make[1]: *** [mdl] Error 1

   make: *** [module] Error 2

-> Error.

ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module.
```

ne con emerge nvidia-glx

----------

## cagnaluia

ho risolto...

facendo un "emerge unmerge nvidia-glx"

ricompilando il kernel con il supporto per nvidia

ed emergendo ancora nvidia-glx con ~x86

poi ho tolto il DRI e sistemato il driver nvidia su xorg.conf.

quindi un bel opengl-update nvidia

 :Very Happy: 

----------

